# Vancouver Open '10



## stinkocheeze (May 18, 2010)

Probably on:
Science World on board for July 3rd 
Dave Campbell will be in town as the World Cubing Association Canadian delegate. 
Further details such as registration, events, and final schedule are to be announced. Check this space for further details and watch for the official announcement at CanadianCubing.com.

Join Facebook page:
http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=8336572494&topic=141767


Admission = 10$ + 1 event
2$ for additional event to a max of 20 dollars.

REGISTER NAO! http://www.canadiancubing.com/Registration.aspx?ID=VO2010


----------



## stinkocheeze (May 18, 2010)

I'll def. be there. 
Buying a good 2x2, 3x3, and 4x4. LOL


----------



## Sa967St (May 18, 2010)

can't come this time. 
sorry 


edit: now I'm a maybe


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 18, 2010)

hmm, i woner if i could go back to BC for a visit to my old friends this summer??


----------



## Hays (May 18, 2010)

I'll be there for sure, 6x6 and 7x7 would be nice.


----------



## stinkocheeze (May 18, 2010)

events shall be updated


----------



## Meep (May 18, 2010)

Hays said:


> I'll be there for sure, 6x6 and 7x7 would be nice.



Those events are being considered, but at the moment it's looking like:

2x2
3x3
3x3 OH
3x3 BLD
4x4
5x5
Magic
Square-1

None of this is final yet, though.


----------



## Samania (May 18, 2010)

Aww. I probably cant make it D: 

Lol nice choice of venue.


----------



## dbax0999 (May 18, 2010)

Sarah no!

I'll be there for sure. Clock would be nice.


----------



## stinkocheeze (May 20, 2010)

anybody selling stuff at the comp?


----------



## stinkocheeze (May 22, 2010)

edited.


----------



## dbax0999 (May 22, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> anybody selling stuff at the comp?



I've got a pretty nice mini qj with cubesmith stickers that I'd sell you. I've also got a pretty good type C. I'm sure if Jameson is there he'd have plenty to sell for the right price.


----------



## stinkocheeze (May 22, 2010)

dbax0999 said:


> stinkocheeze said:
> 
> 
> > anybody selling stuff at the comp?
> ...



LOL i'm sorry, this is my first competition, so I don't know anybody at all! And I don't know how trading works at a comp! please explain?


----------



## vcuber13 (May 22, 2010)

You give someone money/cube(s) and they give you money/cube(s) back


----------



## stinkocheeze (May 22, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> You give someone money/cube(s) and they give you money/cube(s) back



:fp:fp i'm not THAT stupid, but how do you find them or contact them? or do you just go around asking people to sell things to you?


----------



## vcuber13 (May 22, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> vcuber13 said:
> 
> 
> > You give someone money/cube(s) and they give you money/cube(s) back
> ...



lol

idk a lot of people make threads.

Such as mine (TOSp):
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19676


----------



## esquimalt1 (May 25, 2010)

Hays said:


> I'll be there for sure, 6x6 and 7x7 would be nice.



YEAH!


----------



## dbax0999 (May 27, 2010)

I'll have a yellow petunia in my breast pocket. I'll be sitting alone at a two person table waiting for you. 

But seriously, it isn't that hard. Send me a PM with your contact info and offer if your interested.


----------



## dabmasta (May 27, 2010)

I want to go, even though my times suck. But it's far away. We need a Alberta-Saskatchewan Competetion


----------



## stinkocheeze (May 28, 2010)

dbax0999 said:


> I'll have a yellow petunia in my breast pocket. I'll be sitting alone at a two person table waiting for you.
> 
> But seriously, it isn't that hard. Send me a PM with your contact info and offer if your interested.



Sent a PM


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 28, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> I want to go, even though my times suck. But it's far away. We need a Alberta-Saskatchewan Competetion



Yes please.


----------



## stinkocheeze (May 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> dabmasta said:
> 
> 
> > I want to go, even though my times suck. But it's far away. We need a Alberta-Saskatchewan Competetion
> ...



You going?


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 28, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> You going?



Can't make Vancouver this summer. A Sask competition would be perfect for me anytime after this fall, whether it be in the winter, or next year.


----------



## Dave Campbell (May 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> dabmasta said:
> 
> 
> > I want to go, even though my times suck. But it's far away. We need a Alberta-Saskatchewan Competetion
> ...



There is a _need _ because there are so many cubers out there that it is warranted, or because you don't want to travel to a competition? I've said it before, and i will say it again. If there is a substantial amount of cubers in one area to hold a competition, i will gladly do it. I don't need much excuse to travel somewhere for a competition. But i am not doing all the work, and incurring all the costs for 10 people.


----------



## x101xtreme (May 28, 2010)

I'll probably be able to attend. This will me my 1st competition.


----------



## vcuber13 (May 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> stinkocheeze said:
> 
> 
> > You going?
> ...



Come to TOSu


----------



## Toquinha1977 (May 28, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> I want to go, even though my times suck. But it's far away. We need a Alberta-Saskatchewan Competetion



I say build the scene first. Meet up with local cubers via facebook/meetup.com on a regular basis. This will encourage competition and community. I don't know what LanceTheBlueKnight is up to these days, but he might have something to offer on the subject.


----------



## Forte (Jun 3, 2010)

Registration is now open!


----------



## Hays (Jun 4, 2010)

No 6x6 or 7x7 though


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jun 4, 2010)

Registered. Do we pay at the door?


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jun 4, 2010)

O_O somebody said the Yu Nakajima is coming


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jun 6, 2010)

people, go sign up! It's way cheaper to sign up online! 

still buying a 3x3 and a 2x2. My rubik's 2x2 just fails.


----------



## Forte (Jun 6, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> Registered. Do we pay at the door?


Yep.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jun 6, 2010)

Forte said:


> stinkocheeze said:
> 
> 
> > Registered. Do we pay at the door?
> ...



I'll probably get last for 3x3 and 2x2 O_O. I'm averaging 35 seconds, and am *trying* to learn pll.


----------



## Forte (Jun 6, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> I'll probably get last for 3x3 and 2x2 O_O. I'm averaging 35 seconds, and am *trying* to learn pll.



Don't worry about it  It's just about having fun!


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 6, 2010)

Forte:
Are you going to beat Neil?


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jun 6, 2010)

Forte said:


> stinkocheeze said:
> 
> 
> > I'll probably get last for 3x3 and 2x2 O_O. I'm averaging 35 seconds, and am *trying* to learn pll.
> ...



Are you selling anything at the competition? As I keep saying, I need a 3x3 and 2x2. C4Y and Rubik's suck .


----------



## Hays (Jun 7, 2010)

I am selling:
1x White Eastsheen 2x2
1x LanLan 2x2
1x Haiyan's cube
1x Dienshang 3x3
1x Very deteriorated F-II
Mini QJ 4x4 parts
1x Eastsheen 4x4
1x Adjustable core V-cube 5x5
White 6x6 parts


----------



## dbax0999 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hays said:


> I am selling:
> 1x White Eastsheen 2x2
> 1x LanLan 2x2
> 1x Haiyan's cube
> ...



Dude so are you not going to Titlow open then? And then what's your/our plan for getting down?


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 7, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> O_O somebody said the Yu Nakajima is coming


and you believed it? >_>


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 7, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> Forte:
> Are you going to beat Neil?





lol probably for average, he tends to get the avg NR and I tend to get the single NR. I failed epically at ABF, so close to NAR yet so far...


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jun 7, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> stinkocheeze said:
> 
> 
> > O_O somebody said the Yu Nakajima is coming
> ...



I'm gullible?


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jun 8, 2010)

Someone thought it'd be funny to name-drop him on the CanadianCubing site. Some people have way too much spare time.


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 8, 2010)

Yay...I get to keep my weaksauce 6x6 NR for a few months longer! XD

IbraSLAM can easily beat it XDDD
lolol


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jun 9, 2010)

Toquinha1977 said:


> Someone thought it'd be funny to name-drop him on the CanadianCubing site. Some people have way too much spare time.



Dammit. He's not coming. I am very sad now. 

LOL


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jun 9, 2010)

Hays said:


> I am selling:
> 1x White Eastsheen 2x2
> 1x LanLan 2x2
> 1x Haiyan's cube
> ...


i'll buy the lanlan. I might get the haiyan, too, but I would like to try it first.
What has it the lanlan been lubed with, and has it been modded?


----------



## chinesed00d (Jun 12, 2010)

bump. register already, people!


----------



## Forte (Jun 13, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> vcuber13 said:
> 
> 
> > Forte:
> ...





i wont get single


----------



## Rosette (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll be probably be nervous and can't even get under 20 seconds 

and watch me fail on 2x2 too..



Oh and will someone sell me a stackmat timer there?

I don't care about the mat, i just need the timer.. 
(that doesn't have any problems)

Can u plz let me know who u are if want to sell it to me

because i don't want to find people at the competition, thanks.


----------



## Samania (Jun 18, 2010)

Aww it was kind of dissapointing that there were no "minx" events. Oh well. I can't make it this year anyway. maybe next year


----------



## splinteh (Jun 22, 2010)

Cool. I'm coming.


----------



## souljahsu (Jun 24, 2010)

LOL only 40 people registered so far... (I'm going)

even though I'm not that good... 55 sec average


----------



## splinteh (Jun 25, 2010)

Is anyone selling cubesmith stickers? I'm looking for bright blue and F-II size stickers


----------



## janelle (Jun 25, 2010)

I should be able to go as long as my parents don't change their mind.  It'll be my first comp. Yay


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jun 25, 2010)

splinteh said:


> Is anyone selling cubesmith stickers? I'm looking for bright blue and F-II size stickers



join the facebook group : "rubik's cube solvers vancouver" and talk to vince yim... he has a deal for stickers.. i think he might be able to sell it to you!


----------



## nickvu2 (Jun 26, 2010)

splinteh said:


> Is anyone selling cubesmith stickers? I'm looking for bright blue and F-II size stickers


I have several sets of regular size bright blue.


----------



## nickvu2 (Jun 26, 2010)

janelle said:


> I should be able to go as long as my parents don't change their mind.  It'll be my first comp. Yay



Promise your parents that you'll do something nice for them after they take you to the comp. Rewards are incentives for adults, just as much as they are for kids. Make sure it's something that they consider valuable though. It should help if you really think they may change their minds.


----------



## janelle (Jun 26, 2010)

nickvu2 said:


> janelle said:
> 
> 
> > I should be able to go as long as my parents don't change their mind.  It'll be my first comp. Yay
> ...



Haha thanks I'll give that a try


----------



## splinteh (Jun 27, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> splinteh said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone selling cubesmith stickers? I'm looking for bright blue and F-II size stickers
> ...



Thanks


----------



## splinteh (Jun 27, 2010)

nickvu2 said:


> splinteh said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone selling cubesmith stickers? I'm looking for bright blue and F-II size stickers
> ...



Are you coming to the Comp? I am willing to buy from you. Maybe...


----------



## janelle (Jun 28, 2010)

My sisters will be competing in magic too, but I only have one working magic. Is there anyone that can help me restring my broken magics or lend me and extra one? Or do you think if we're call at the same time the judge could wait until the other is finished since this is a short event?


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 28, 2010)

there should be enough time for you to do your average then her to do her average, it takes like 2 min.


----------



## nickvu2 (Jun 28, 2010)

splinteh said:


> nickvu2 said:
> 
> 
> > splinteh said:
> ...


Yep, I'll be there. Just yell out Nick Vu as loud as you can


----------



## Meep (Jun 28, 2010)

A video of our demonstration at Science World yesterday =P


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jun 28, 2010)

Probably should've created a new thread, but whatever. Hope everyone's ready!

Vancouver Open 2010 – survival guide

Hey, guys. It’s Vince here. We’re coming into the homestretch and competition is THIS SATURDAY, so hopefully everyone is well practiced and ready to break a few records. With 51 pre-registered competitors (as of Monday), we’re anticipating a much larger turn-out than last year. For the 23 pre-registered competitors who have previously competed, this won’t so much apply to you, but if I missed anything, please feel free to let me know.

WCA Regulations
-This is an official World Cube Association competition and all competition rules are to be observed. For those who have never competed before, PLEASE be familiar with the official regulations so you have a better idea of what to expect. 

WCA Regulations – things that tend to come up a lot
-Any misalignments on a cube puzzle are restricted to 45 degrees or less. 45-180 degree misalignment is subject to 2 second penalty. 
-Middle slice being turned 45 degrees or more is considered two misalignment, and thus DNF.
-Be aware that puzzle malfunctions (pops, broken magic strings, etc.) are not grounds for additional attempts.

Registering
-If you have not already registered, please do so now as cut-off date is Tuesday evening. It’ll be beneficial for everyone so that we can sort you through a lot sooner and we can get underway that much quicker. Your competition fees are the standard - $10, including one event, $2 for additional ($20 max). If you miss the cut-off date, it’s $15 including one event, no maximum.
-Registration also includes free admission to Science World for you and ONE guest. Additional guests are subject to Science World’s admission prices. See their official website for more details.

Scheduling
-With the number of people registered and the number of drop-in registrants, we have a VERY packed schedule. Given the stricter time frame and larger number of competitors, there was a conscious decision to not include puzzles such as V-Cube 6/7, Megaminx, or Pyraminx.
-Please be in the Science Theatre during your event. In other words, do not be wandering around checking out the other Science World exhibits when we’re calling your name, or off trying to sell your puzzles to other competitors. Jameson O’Connor, I am looking in your direction. 
-We will be reserving the first two rows of the Science Theatre specifically for the competitors of the current event. To maintain crowd control, please keep the stage and first two seat rows for event competitors ONLY.

Puzzles
-Please ensure that your puzzles are competition legal prior to event. If we are waiting on you because you are still applying 125 individual stickers to your V-Cube 5, you are going to have a lot of people REALLY unhappy with you. And unless you are sight-impaired (ie: relying on a textured cube for solving), a cube with an unstickered face is not competition legal.
-In response to the questions regarding Cubesmith stickers, it’s still being sorted. As I didn’t want to get stuck with a bunch of unsold stickers for puzzles that I don’t own, I placed an order according to what people were requesting…and I got three people who got back to me. As to the remainder, the decision is still being made as to what is being offered for prizes and what is for sale…more to come later tonight. If stickers are to be sold, the arrangement must be made PRIOR to competition as I will be running around too much to actually deal with you (if stickers are available, I will post the list of what I have…it’s on a first-come, first serve basis. Please do not contact me before that!). If I brush you off, I promise that I’m not trying to be a jerk, as I really do have somewhere else I have to be. Either that, or you forgot to shower before you left for the comp. For those that were part of the original order, PLEASE have exact change on-hand.

Volunteers
-To help the competition run smoothly, we’ll need help from people to do things like scrambling, data entry, administration, etc.


----------



## souljahsu (Jun 28, 2010)

@Toquinha1977 how much are your stickers for the 3x3x3 cube?


----------



## Hays (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm ready. Did a 3x3 average for the first time in a month last week. 11.5
I've been practicing 4x4 and 5x5 a lot too.



stinkocheeze said:


> Hays said:
> 
> 
> > I am selling:
> ...



It's been lubed with nothing and it hasn't been modded.


----------



## souljahsu (Jun 28, 2010)

@Hays does your Dianshang cube has stickers or paint on it? And how much do you want for it? (not saying im going to buy because im like almost broke...)


----------



## Faz (Jun 29, 2010)

Toquinha1977 said:


> WCA Regulations - 180 degree misalignment is considered DNF.



No, its a +2.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jun 29, 2010)

Mea culpa. I composed that when I was at work (bad boy, bad boy). I'll be going back to edit it.


----------



## Hays (Jul 1, 2010)

souljahsu said:


> @Hays does your Dianshang cube has stickers or paint on it? And how much do you want for it? (not saying im going to buy because im like almost broke...)




It's got C4U stickers on the black and orange sides but paint everywhere else.
Do you know how much the list price is for them?


----------



## joey (Jul 1, 2010)

Meep D:


----------



## Meep (Jul 1, 2010)

Well crap, I injured my dominant hand trying to fix something for my parents.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 1, 2010)

does that mean no NRs?


----------



## Meep (Jul 1, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> does that mean no NRs?



I think it should be okay by Saturday lol, can't promise anything of course.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 1, 2010)

Meep said:


> Well crap, I injured my dominant hand trying to fix something for my parents.



Sucks, dude. And you weren't even supposed to be there! 

Rest, Ice, Elevation, Compression.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 2, 2010)

Okay, finally went through my stickers and there isn't much left, as they're being given out for prizes.

1 standard 3x3x3 set - $1 
1 bright set, 3x3x3 (black cube) $1.50
2 bright sets, 3x3x3 (white cube) $1.50 ea
1 Square-1 (white opposite yellow) - $1
1 5x5x5 (black cube) - $1.25

Please send me a PM if you're interested and BRING EXACT CHANGE. Once these are gone, THEY ARE GONE. If you miss the boat, I'll likely be running around like crazy trying to get the show on the road, so if I brush you off, I'm not trying to be a jerk, I swear it.


----------



## Hays (Jul 2, 2010)

Does anybody have 1 4x4 orange sticker I could have? I seem to be missing one.


----------



## blah (Jul 2, 2010)

Toquinha1977 said:


> Meep said:
> 
> 
> > Well crap, I injured my dominant hand trying to fix something for my parents.
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 2, 2010)

Toquinha1977 said:


> Rest, Ice, Elevation, Compression.



RIEC?

Edit: damn you Chester...


----------



## blah (Jul 2, 2010)

You're just jealous because I'm more Asian than you are.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 2, 2010)

blah said:


> You're just jealous because I'm more Asian than you are.



Heh. I'm 100% full-blooded Chinese (parents born in HK) and I know Euro-Asians that are more "Asian" than I am.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 2, 2010)

Schedule is now online.

http://canadiancubing.com/downloads/Schedules/Schedule.VO2010.pdf


----------



## janelle (Jul 2, 2010)

Awww ): It looks like I won't make the cut off time for 4x4. Oh well 
Are we able to pay in USD or do we have to change your money to CAD?


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 2, 2010)

janelle said:


> Awww ): It looks like I won't make the cut off time for 4x4. Oh well
> Are we able to pay in USD or do we have to change your money to CAD?



Given that the current exchange rate is less than a 5% difference, we just take it at par. Keep in mind that we won't be able to give change in USD, so if you don't want to get stuck with Canadian cash at the end of the day, you will want to have exact change in either currency.


----------



## Hays (Jul 3, 2010)

3 rounds of one handed seems like a bit much.
2 rounds of 4x4 I think would make more sense. 
Oh well, too late to change it now.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Jul 3, 2010)

Hays said:


> 3 rounds of one handed seems like a bit much.



Mostly wrong.



Hays said:


> 2 rounds of 4x4 I think would make more sense.



Definitely wrong. 



Hays said:


> Oh well, too late to change it now.



And to complete the sweep, absolutely wrong. 

I am not even sure where you would come up with these statements, it is not like you have seen the registration numbers per event to be informed. They sound a lot like a case of, "hey, i want something for me". 

We'll see about the three rounds of OH, we've had discussion on this already. If i feel we have sufficient time, and people are not being disruptive, i will swap it out for one round of 7x7, basically because Ibrahim is awesome. But absolutely no promises.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 3, 2010)

I know it is still far in advance but do you plan on having Square-1 at Toronto Summer?
I understand If we're not I was just wondering if I should practice.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Jul 3, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> I know it is still far in advance but do you plan on having Square-1 at Toronto Summer?
> I understand If we're not I was just wondering if I should practice.



What does this have to do with Vancouver's competition? I'd suggest practicing a puzzle because you like it. Let's leave the Toronto talk to Toronto threads. We annoy the BC cubers enough as is, with our 5+ comps a year.


----------



## Hays (Jul 3, 2010)

Dave Campbell said:


> I am not even sure where you would come up with these statements, it is not like you have seen the registration numbers per event to be informed. They sound a lot like a case of, "hey, i want something for me".



You're right, I have not seen the registration numbers, but its not like I can see the registration numbers either. I just thought it would be odd that there would be an equal number of rounds of 3x3 and 3x3 OH. If an extra round was available it seemed to me that it would be most logical to add it to 4x4 as 2x2 and 3x3 OH already had 2 rounds. And yes, it would benefit me, however, its not like I asked for 6x6.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Jul 3, 2010)

Hays said:


> You're right, I have not seen the registration numbers, but its not like I can see the registration numbers either. I just thought it would be odd that there would be an equal number of rounds of 3x3 and 3x3 OH.



I see you have not been to many competitions, one being the small comp in BC last year, and then the big Nats, so your perception is probably skewed, which is fair. But that is actually really common to find. In Toronto, for example, we have equal rounds of 3x3, OH and 2x2 virtually every competition.



Hays said:


> If an extra round was available it seemed to me that it would be most logical to add it to 4x4 as 2x2 and 3x3 OH already had 2 rounds.




The reality is that having multiple rounds of a big cube event takes significantly longer than a subsequent round of OH (where the average time is sub 40) or 2x2 (where the average time is sub 10). So adding in another round of 4x4 is not a logical alteration from an organizational standpoint. Keeping in mind that after the top 3, there is likely to be a significant increase in times for that event.

In a perfect world, we'd have every event and all the time in the world to do them. But we do not. And so we must make choices based on past competitions, and the general interest of the local community. And i have done this many, many times before, so rest assured, they are usually the correct decisions. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Hays (Jul 3, 2010)

Dave Campbell said:


> I see you have not been to many competitions, one being the small comp in BC last year, and then the big Nats, so your perception is probably skewed, which is fair. But that is actually really common to find. In Toronto, for example, we have equal rounds of 3x3, OH and 2x2 virtually every competition.



Interesting, I definetaly didn't think it would be that common, there just aren't enough big cubers.



Dave Campbell said:


> In a perfect world, we'd have every event and all the time in the world to do them. But we do not. And so we must make choices based on past competitions, and the general interest of the local community. And i have done this many, many times before, so rest assured, they are usually the correct decisions. See you tomorrow.



Agreed, and there would be competitions every month. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 3, 2010)

Without resorting to saying "now, now", lemme just say that as one of the primary organizers of this event, I have a much better appreciation of the amount of responsibility and leg-work that goes into planning one of these, especially when trying to balance it against other things (ie: work, life, etc.). More importantly, what I've learned most about this is that it's just as much about the community, both in virtual gathering places like this one and get-togethers like meetings and tournaments. Simply put, it'd be impossible to put this together without the help of all those involved.

So, let's just keep the community strong and self-supporting, then we can do this a little more often, 'eh?


----------



## nickvu2 (Jul 3, 2010)

So do I get stopped in the middle of a solve if I don't make the cut off time?


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 3, 2010)

nickvu2 said:


> So do I get stopped in the middle of a solve if I don't make the cut off time?


No. You get to do two full solves, and if neither of them make the cut-off time then you just won't get to complete your average.


----------



## Meep (Jul 3, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> nickvu2 said:
> 
> 
> > So do I get stopped in the middle of a solve if I don't make the cut off time?
> ...



Get over here, quick! There's still time!


----------



## Forte (Jul 3, 2010)

Meep said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > nickvu2 said:
> ...



runrunrunrunrun


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jul 3, 2010)

Good night and Good luck to all of you guys. Gotta get some sleep..


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 3, 2010)

Hays said:


> definetaly



That's new for me


----------



## Truncator (Jul 3, 2010)

Good luck tomorrow, everyone.

Except for Kevin :3


----------



## Meep (Jul 3, 2010)

Am gonna break the fishbone WR again


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 3, 2010)

Meep said:


> Am gonna break the fishbone WR again



Are you sure, its going to be tough.


----------



## brunson (Jul 3, 2010)

Good luck, everyone. I want to see great things from our cousins of the north.


----------



## Samania (Jul 4, 2010)

I SAWW JUU ON TV xD


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 4, 2010)

Any NRs, CRs, or WRs?


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 4, 2010)

Thomas just told me that Desie got a sub10 O:


edit:




LOL FORTE


----------



## Truncator (Jul 4, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> edit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL FORTE


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks again to all the participants, volunteers, parents, Science World staff and volunteers, and to Dave Campbell for representing for the WCA on our behalf. Congrats to all the big winners!


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jul 4, 2010)

Truncator said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > edit:
> ...


LOL FORTE-I don't even know him, but that was hilarious.


----------



## Forte (Jul 4, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> Any NRs, CRs, or WRs?



Meep fishbone WR


----------



## Meep (Jul 4, 2010)

OMG LOL FORTE


----------



## Meep (Jul 4, 2010)

DYK:

- It's fun being better than other people
- 4te got a 1:16 5x5 single
- 4te got the sq-1 WR average
- Ibrahim's dad is everyone's dad
- Meep failed at the 5x5 NR single and average but got a 1:08 unofficial at lunch ):
- 4te's mom agrees that he likes being superior
- Jameson tried to buy things off me in the middle of 3x3 finals
- Jameson tried to bring his luggage onto the stage
- Jameson was there
- Poor eagle
- I had the best square-1 ending ever. It was all pshew pshew! (Video to come)
- SWAN
- 4te broke the Milestone's ceasar salad WR with 9:33.xx
- 

More if I think of any


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jul 4, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Thomas just told me that Desie got a sub10 O:
> 
> 
> edit:
> ...



Desie got a 9.3x solve i think


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 4, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> Desie got a 9.3x solve i think


9.13


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 4, 2010)

4TE <33333


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jul 4, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> stinkocheeze said:
> 
> 
> > Desie got a 9.3x solve i think
> ...



FAIL. I knew there was a three in there...


----------



## Forte (Jul 4, 2010)

Meep said:


> DYK:
> 
> - It's fun being better than other people
> - 4te got a 1:16 5x5 single
> ...



LOLOLOLOOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 4, 2010)

More DYKs...

-Toquinha1977 freaked out slightly at Jameson's attempt to bring his luggage on stage.
-Toquinha1977 would probably be more effective at competition organization if he could clone himself.
-Toquinha1977 apparently is the man of a thousand faces. 
-Despite a slight spreadsheet calculation error which meant the top fastest averages in 3x3x3 Final were a lot higher than they should've been, the placement order was the exact same.
-4te has difficulty telling the difference between a roll of paper towel and a package of CR2024 batteries.
-Youngest competitor Jillian Tin (age 5) was competing with a miniature Magic.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jul 4, 2010)

Toquinha1977 said:


> More DYKs...
> 
> -Toquinha1977 freaked out slightly at Jameson's attempt to bring his luggage on stage.
> -Toquinha1977 would probably be more effective at competition organization if he could clone himself.
> ...



Jillian's green magic was really awesome.... she got really good times for her age...


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jul 4, 2010)

It was funny how Jameson was selling a suitcase full of cubes...


----------



## Forte (Jul 4, 2010)

Toquinha1977 said:


> -4te has difficulty telling the difference between a roll of paper towel and a package of CR2024 batteries.



loooooooooooooooooool that was fail


----------



## Dave Campbell (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes, thanks to all the volunteers and organization team, and congrats to all the winners. Kevin is extremely impressive on big cubes, and his second round 3x3 was quite good. I really thought he was going to win the event, but the finals were super close. I hope all our US friends made it back home safe and sound. Thanks for coming up to play.

The results book is a bit of a mess, so i need to work on it before submitting it or Tim will have my head. So be patient.


----------



## janelle (Jul 4, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> Toquinha1977 said:
> 
> 
> > More DYKs...
> ...



Hahaha, Jillian didn't use my mini magic. My other sis Jashmin  And yeah she did do really good. I'm pretty sure that 9 is her PB


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 4, 2010)

DYK pt 3...

-Toquinha1977 really hopes that 3x3x3 record will be broken again by someone with an easier to pronounce surname ("ACK-er-sick"? "ACK-ers-deek"? "ACK-ers-dyke"?) if he has to speak on the matter in public and on live public television ever again.
-First-time competitor David Ng used an oversized novelty cube for his official solve. How big was it? Approximately the size of 8 standard 3x3x3s.
-The first round of 3x3x3 results had to be revised twice. (hangs head in shame)
-Forte stopped the timer during a DNF 5x5x5 attempt, but yelled out words to the effect of "WORLD RECORD" anyway. Just kidding!


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 4, 2010)

Meep said:


> DYK:
> 
> - 4te got the sq-1 WR average
> 
> More if I think of any



He didn't get WR it was NR, and results are up.


----------



## Truncator (Jul 4, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> Meep said:
> 
> 
> > DYK:
> ...


lol.

meep fishbone wr :3


----------



## Meep (Jul 4, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> Meep said:
> 
> 
> > DYK:
> ...



O RLY? Must be a typo of course


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 4, 2010)

Meep said:


> vcuber13 said:
> 
> 
> > Meep said:
> ...



You or the WCA?
becuase he got like 18.08 and the WR is 14.33


----------



## Meep (Jul 4, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> Meep said:
> 
> 
> > vcuber13 said:
> ...



Everyone knows he got 14.12


----------



## esquimalt1 (Jul 4, 2010)

Here's a dyk.

Desie shouldn't judge my magic ever again....


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 4, 2010)

also:
- David thought he had a pll skip on his 4x4 first solve but he actually had adjacent parity on the other side of the cube.
- Forte did get a 1:16 5x5 solve, but it was barely a DNF.
- Forte loves Lady Gaga and Disney.
- Pocahontas-Pocahontas is the best Square-1 case ever.
- D-batteries do not fit into stackmats.
- If love isn't rough, it isn't fun.
- Kevin got a sub-12 average in the second round but choked in the finals.
- The words "world record" were probably said more than they were at the Czech Open 2008, although no world records were set.


----------



## Neo63 (Jul 4, 2010)

noooo my NR.... 

lol w/e congrats Forte, you deserved it. I just hope I won't get another one of those sub-xy fails next time.


----------



## Forte (Jul 4, 2010)

DYK:
So you may think that Rick is just a normal guy
What CLL did he get, H or T or Pi?


----------



## CanadianPires (Jul 5, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> LOL FORTE



Of course they would show my 2x2 +2... lol.


----------



## Hays (Jul 5, 2010)

Dave Campbell said:


> Kevin is extremely impressive on big cubes, and his second round 3x3 was quite good. I really thought he was going to win the event, but the finals were super close.



Thanks, I just did bad in all the final rounds with counting +2's in 2x2 and 3x3.

Just uploaded my good solves here.

And Ibrahim whats your email address again? I deleted the single video you posted it on to put up the average.


----------

